# Grooming routine, techniques and tools



## LP08SS (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone just wanted to come ask ask what sort if grooming routine you guys use with your furry friends? I've heard you can over wash your dog but on the other hand I hear of people giving their dog weekly baths also I see so many different grooming tools in my local pet store, do I really need anything else other than my furminator? Just looking to see if maybe I should be doing something differently or adjusting our routine in any way?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine gets a bath every 6-8 weeks. He gets brushed with a furminator 3x a week for 3 minutes. Brush teeth 3-5x a week. Nails cut as needed. Ears cleaned once a week. 

Pretty simple.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Even though Hans is white, in the 4 1/2 years I've had him, he has only had 3 baths-all by groomers. 
When he is blowing his undercoat, I use a zoom groom brush (all my pups and cats love it) and brush him every day sometimes multiple times a day. When he isn't blowing coat, I brush him 3 or 4 times per week or whenever his coat looks kind of rough or he seems itchy. He is a dog that could not have weekly baths, because he kind of has dry skin anyway and that would cause him to be itchy. I give him coconut oil as a "treat" and that seems to help with dry skin, especially in the winter.
I have a furminator but if I had it to do over, I would not have spent the money. You have to use a very light touch when using them. I primarily use a zoom groom brush. They aren't expensive and are usually available in pet stores.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine get brushed every day, just started back brushing teeth most night but not all (they are still trying to get used to the idea). I give them a bath infrequently. Usually if we are going to an event and I want them to look stunning. Toenails get worn down from long walks.

If you use flea/tic drops, make sure to follow directions about when you can bath your dogs. I usually avoid water play the day before and the day after I plan on using the drops.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Don't use the Furminator with a razor blade. It is yellow and black. It cuts the topcoat and can destroy it. The Furminator rake is safe for German Shepherds.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Hey!

I would use the furminator sparingly. It takes out dead hair (loose undercoat) and some guard hair. 
There are other tools, just as effective, with much less damage to the coat.
I would do more research on brand, I would get several different width rakes and different amount of blades. Also a good slicker brush will help too!

Here are some I would use on my dog:

https://www.amazon.com/Master-Groom...839&sr=8-25&keywords=undercoat+brush+for+dogs

https://www.amazon.com/rake-deshedd...723&sr=8-14&keywords=undercoat+brush+for+dogs

https://www.amazon.com/Oster-Profes...qid=1498338684&sr=8-17&keywords=rake+for+dogs

https://www.amazon.com/PawsPamper-U...qid=1498338684&sr=8-11&keywords=rake+for+dogs

https://www.amazon.com/KONG-ZoomGro...1498338869&sr=8-3&keywords=rubber+curry+brush

https://www.amazon.com/Metal-Sheddi...8&qid=1498338886&sr=8-10&keywords=metal+curry

Get a high velocity Dryer!
https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Simpl...498338992&sr=8-6&keywords=high+velocity+dryer. This one is more expensive, but more powerful and would be quicker. https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Pig-G...498338992&sr=8-5&keywords=high+velocity+dryer
Here is a good exmaple of a dog blowing her coat. 



 (Can you imagine how many hours it would take to brush and remove all this by hand?? Bad on their skin, on your arm/hand, etc)

Why to get HV dryer? It helps get the dead skin, hair, etc. away from the coat. Its less time going at their skin with tools. And its quite satisfying seeing the hair fly! LOL

Some dogs dont like the HV dryer, so go slowly with them. Start on low speed and work in the rear area. My dog hates the HV near her head, so I just avoid it and its not a problem. 

So basically:
The best thing is a good bath, two shampoos. This means wet the fur completely, lather in shampoo and really scrub into the skin, do a half rinse job, the first shampoo helps lift up the dead skin cells and dirt, and loosen hair... Than add more shampoo, lather it in really well again. Rinse out really well, completely. This helps remove the dead skin cells and dirt. Do not leave in shampoo! Than use a high velocity dryer.. This will help blow out the dead skin cells, loose coat, fluff out, etc. You can see the skin well with this dryer too. Once the dog is about 95% dry, start using the tools above. Dry means dry coat! Make sure you look into techniques of drying it can go faster and be more efficient. The dryer the coat the more that will come out with the HV, and less work you have to do with tools and less potential damage to skin and coat. Make sure to clean ears with a antisepctic cleaner. I like the hexadene flush from Virbac. 
The toe nails should be clipped every 4 weeks. I give my dog a bath every 6-8 weeks. She is a coated GSD, so her coat works different than a standard coat. Her hair does not fall out so nicely as a typical coat. 

But as a dog groomer, this is basically my routine for GSD, husky, etc. 

*Oh and careful of brush burn, its repetitive strokes on the skin. It can look like redness to the skin to really bad irritation that can lead to hot spots, etc. You can use the HV once in a while once the dog is dry, and go over the dog to be sure you are not causing any brush burn.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

My sixteen month old GSD has only had two soap baths in her life. She swims in ponds and cow troughs almost every day. I brush her with a pin brush every day when blowing coat, every few days when not. Also, she likes to ride in a cage kennel in the back of the truck down the highway at seventy miles per hour. She is shiney, has no skin problems and is fed purina one large breed puppy food.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

VTGirlT said:


> Hey!
> 
> I would use the furminator sparingly. It takes out dead hair (loose undercoat) and some guard hair.
> There are other tools, just as effective, with much less damage to the coat.
> ...


Thank you. You must be a groomer. Thise are good tips.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never bathe my dogs. Deja is 3.5 years old, never had a bath and her coat doesn't have an odor, only when she is wet but that smells healthy, and neutral again when dried.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a groomer, and I'd rather have a sharp stick in the eye than bathe my own dogs.  Seriously I only bathe my dogs when they are blowing coat, or when they are at a dog show.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm a groomer, and I'd rather have a sharp stick in the eye than bathe my own dogs.  Seriously I only bathe my dogs when they are blowing coat, or when they are at a dog show.


Haha right! The last thing I want to do is groom my own dog after grooming all day! XD
This is why i debate on if i should ever get a a StPoo..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Haha right! The last thing I want to do is groom my own dog after grooming all day! XD
> 
> This is why i debate on if i should ever get a a StPoo..




And why I never got that Afghan Hound...


----------



## LP08SS (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow so something is up with my notifications! I didn't see Any of these awesome replies over the weekend! So sorry for the delay! @VTGirlT thank you for all the great info and links I will be looking into that stuff soon! So far ellies routine is basically everything once a week other than baths and nails so far I've only given her 2 baths so that basically equates to once a year lol and both times it was because she was because she got into some muddy spots! Other than that for as much time as she spends outside she doesn't get very dirty and I'm yet to smell her it's the weirdest thing to me she doesn't have much of an odor I don't know if that will change as she gets older but so far it's nice lol 

as you have all said the terminator does seems a little rough especially going over her spine and hind quarters no matter how little pressure I use I feel like I'm being to rough and not to mention I feel like it's "ergonomics" don't lend well to getting to every spot on my pooch g leaving me feel like I having done a good enough job. So I will definitely be looking into some of these tools all of you have mentioned! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have noticed the velocity blower does a great job at keeping the odor down. Keeping out that dead undercoat also helps with a number of things. Vet did notice a bit of dry skin last time and it may be the warm air (the blowers DO warm up a bit). My dogs run to me when they see me come out with the blower. It is like a doggie massage.

I have a rake single row rake (actually two with different length pins. We use the longer pins for the longer neck hair on my male). Do the double rows make that big a difference? Also the oster one. Where would you use that and doesn't it risk cutting topcoat from below?

I like to gently "finish" with a slicker to pick up loose hair.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

While not as effective as a true high velocity dog dryer, a small ShopVac works pretty decently. I have 2.5 gallon ShopVac that is reserved exclusively for drying dogs.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

VTGirlT said:


> Hey!
> 
> I would use the furminator sparingly. It takes out dead hair (loose undercoat) and some guard hair.
> There are other tools, just as effective, with much less damage to the coat.
> ...


Wow! Quite a video! What does everyone think about the metro 4 hp blower versus the one recommended by the OP? I have seen both recommended, but probably the metro force most often. They are about the same price.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know the other product. I like the metro and it is made in USA and is a long established company.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> Wow! Quite a video! What does everyone think about the metro 4 hp blower versus the one recommended by the OP? I have seen both recommended, but probably the metro force most often. They are about the same price.


They work well too! https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-...gclid=CI2_kKOb39QCFYmEswodG88M6A&gclsrc=aw.ds 
If you notice with the same price range and both 4hp dryer, the flying pig has the ability of the dial, which is very nice. https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Pig-G...&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=flying+pig+dryer&psc=1
Yes you can take the attachment off, but the speed dial you can slowly work up on a nervous dog. Instead of just two speeds like with the metro 4hp.
One of the other brands I like, is the Bear power dryer. 
Probably some of the best dryers, but expensive are the K-9 dryers! My boss doesn't buy those, but I used them a lot in grooming school, and a lot of groomers have those. Probably over kill for rare occasion pet grooms at home.


----------

